# Halloween Makeup Adjustments



## blazeno.8 (Oct 12, 2009)

Hey guys.  I found out this cool little trick and I thought I'd share it with you if you haven't worked something similar out yourself.  Please feel free to share adjustments that you have for Halloween makeup.

I *love* comic books and I was really inspired by MAC's Benday dot look but I thought it might look a little clownish if I tried to use white and red.  If you want something that's a little more representative of the Benday dots used on comic book characters with tan-dark skin that's customizable to what you want, here is a little trick I learned:
1) Open Microsoft Paint (or photoshop)
2) Zoom in until you can paint individual pixels
3) Make a row of red dot (every other pixel space).
4) Keep making rows that so that you get 5 evenly spaced colored squares per 3x3 space
5) Copy and past the rows so that you don't have to break your wrists.

Now, if you zoom out and have white and red, you see that you get the pink color that you find in some of Roy Lichtenstein's work.

Now, take the eraser tool, and select with the left side of the mouse the color you want to change, and select with the right side of the mouse the color that you want to change it to.

Hope that could help someone.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm sorry... I'm not sure what these instructions are for... this is for editing photos? I think pictures or screen shots of each step would help, along with a finished picture. Thanks.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Oct 23, 2009)

^ She's talking about using a graphic program to find the colors for the look to do it on dark skin.  So you take the colors from the graphic program and look in your makeup case for similar colors.  Atleast that's what I got from it.  It's a good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I don't think I'm doing anything for Halloween but that's really helpful!


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Oct 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tashona Heléna* 

 
_^ She's talking about using a graphic program to find the colors for the look to do it on dark skin.  So you take the colors from the graphic program and look in your makeup case for similar colors.  Atleast that's what I got from it.  It's a good idea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't think I'm doing anything for Halloween but that's really helpful!_

 
That's what I thought it was, but I would never have the patience to edit one pixel at a time, I believe there is a filter called "Sketch" with a "Halftone Pattern" option in Photoshop that automatically generates the dot pattern, and from there you can adjust the colours. Thanks!


----------

